# Black Library Weekender



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/What-are-you-doing-on-the-3rd-of-November-next-year.html



> What are you doing on the 3rd of November next year?
> The correct answer is attending the biggest Black Library’s event ever!
> 
> The Black Library Weekender will be the first of its kind, a two day extravaganza of an event. If you’re a Black Library fan (and good odds you are, since you’re reading this blog) you’ll want to be there. Join us for a full weekend of Black Library activities: over 20 hours of seminars and signings with more authors than any previous event, and from across the world. The Weekender will last from Saturday the 3rd to Sunday the 4th of November 2012.
> ...


Sounds fun, but I don't think I'll be able to make it to this one seeing as I'm heading up to Black Library Live!2012. Probably the tickets for this are going to be a lot more expensive than that, though.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ouh, that looks interesting. A way to long trip for my taste though.  

But it is still nagging there at the back of my mind...


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Whats BL Live?. Though going to this would be really really interesting, so want to go........ *drools*


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Events/black-library-live-2012.html

This is BLL. Tickets are sold out for that, though, they were on sale earlier in the year.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah i looked at that not long after i posted, wish i could of gone but the Weekender will be great if i can get tickets


----------

